# New Holland 848 Round Bailer, Help



## Jim From (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

We live in Northern New Brunswick Canada, there are no New Holland dealers, and no help with round bailers, we have bought a NH 848 Round Bailer with wide pickup, S/N 829783, it is in good shape, but we know absolutely nothing about it and need help, we used it once and broke a side chain that supports the cross tubes that build the round bail. We need help is getting parts at a fair price with reasonable delivery costs, ex. we saw repair links for sale online from a NH dealer about 100 miles away, the links sold for about $20 and the shipping was nearly $50, this does not seem right. Our main problems are, getting parts, and adjusting the bailer, we need to know how to align the chains, adjust the tension, spacing at the stripper roll, setting the tension for the bail of hay, what is the relationship of the air bags to building a round bale, does it affect the density of the bale? We would like to buy a good user manual, new or used. And some where to buy parts, for us it would be cheaper if we can buy in Canada. Thanks for any help.

God bless

Jim


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Your dealer can get you a manual at a fair price if you can't find one used. eBay is often a good source if going the used route.


----------



## Jim From (Aug 4, 2015)

We don't have any NH dealers in New Brunswick, thanks.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The dealer 100 miles from you should be able to get you one. There are also at least 5 on eBay for $30 or less and several parts books.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes and the New Holland manuals are excellent they tell you everything and if you have bale command you would want to get that manual as well.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Breaking chain could be wear or an oversized bale.What diameter bales are you making?


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Shoup sells chains and repair links. I bought some from them, I think shipping was free if over $75 was ordered. I got a manual I would part with cheap.


----------



## Jim From (Aug 4, 2015)

Is your manual a repair manual, or the regular user manual that comes with the baler? I have that one but it doesn't tell you how to make the adjustments, simply that they must be done, example, align the rear sprockets so the bars fit in the rubber center slot, easier said than done. Please explain which manual you have, and what method or how do I pay you? Would like to see a photo of the manual to save confusion.

Thanks for the offer.

God bless

Jim


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

I have a dealer copy of a owner's manual. It show how to do adjustments, does your owner's manual not show that? Not sure why you are having trouble getting the bars to fit in the slots, I have put a new set of chains in one, putting simple job really.


----------



## Jim From (Aug 4, 2015)

We finally managed to repair the chain and get the rear sprockets to align so the bars (tubes) fit in the center sprocket.

The baler is working fine except that the chain on the left (looking from the back) has about 1 - 2" more slack than the one on the right, looking at the chain with the rear fully opened. We suspect the left one is stretched or the right one has more new links. Would adding more air pressure to that side correct the slack or even be a good idea? We now have both sides at 30 psig. Our bales are fairly solid, and thought the lower pressure would be easier on the chains.

We have the bale Command in the tractor, the huge box that is supposed to tell you when the bale is full size and alert, to add more hay left or right, but this box is completely useless, the only thing we use it for is to extend and retract the twine arms for tying, I have tried to get it to "Learn" but it just does not seem to be communicating with the baler, other than send the signal to move the twine arms, it beeps and gives loud alerts but they don't seem to correspond to what is happening, sometimes even the eject alert at full bale size does not sound, would anyone have the wiring diagram so we can trace and make sure all are functioning, or is there a simple box we could replace this huge thing with that would be reliable for bale size and control for the tying, we could build our own if we knew what the wires were for.

Thanks for all the help

God bless

Jim


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

As the chain wears it is normal for one side chain to be longer than the other side. You can always tell on those machines which side the operator favored when making a bale because that is the side that wears most. There is no difference in the number of links from one side to the other because if there were the slats would no align with the center rubber sprockets on the tailgate and drive shaft.

Keep the air pressure the same. It will make no difference since the air bags push against the same takeup arm.


----------



## Jim From (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the information, does anyone know where the sensors are for the bale, I imagine there are sensors on each side since the bale command tells us to go right or left adding more hay on that side, our monitor seems to be reversed, going right for example seems to build up the bale on the left side, and hints?

God bless

Jim


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There are no sensors on the baler for bale shape. If you open the right side door and look straight in you will see a cam with knobs on it and two switches and a link going to the takeup arm. As the bale grows the takeup arm moves backward rotating this cam and activating one of the switches. All it does is remind the operator to switch sides and has nothing to do with the actual bale shape. If you fed hay into the baler only on one side for the complete bale, the lights would still rotate back and forth.


----------



## Jim From (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you, not much of a control system, I thought there actually was sensors on each side indicating diameter or pressure, I notice in info I found on the internet there are 5 sensor, or switches included with the Bale Command package, I found a few on the left side facing from the tractor end but can't find the 4th and 5th, somewhere I saw that there are two for the rear tailgate, can't find them, I'll try tracing the wires. I noticed the right side (facing from tractor end) is usually softer although I purposely feed hay to that side more than the other to see if it would make a difference. Any ideas?

God bless

Jim


----------



## KRS (Sep 28, 2021)

guys need directions please, just got a NH 848 electric tie, my question is when the bale is ready to tie the control box has 2 positions, do i hold the switch (extend) the whole time it is wrapping twine or do i just push up once and it will wrap the bale and hit (retract) when done? thank you in advance for any help


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Hold the extend until the twine tubes are fully down. Let them in that position so you get a couple of wraps on the bale ends If you have a cut and clamp system, or in the center of the bale if the twine tubes move to the center first. Two differ systems but operate the same way only one starts on the ends and the other starts in the center. 

After you have a couple of wraps, bump the retract to move the twine tubes to the next place you want twine and put on a wrap. Continue to bump the retract until the twine tubes are about home. Put a couple of wraps on the bale and then hold the retract button until the twine tubes are home and the twine is cut.

You can space the twine wraps any way you want, but you have to do it manually. Holding the retract will not put much twine on the bale.


----------



## KRS (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike thank you very much.
Now seems the rear door will not move, reversed lines still no luck


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If you can not push the pins or balls into the ends of the couplers, then you have pressure in the lines causing a hydraulic lock.


----------

